

 Your Company Culture Sucks, and it’s All Your Boss’s Fault - robbiea
http://technori.com/2012/12/2849-your-company-culture-sucks-and-its-all-your-bosses-fault/

======
pdwetz
There's no shortage of life-sucking ways a bad fit can ruin you.
Unfortunately, it can be rather subtle, a la the metaphor of putting a live
frog in a pot and bringing it to boil.

~~~
robbiea
agreed. Sometimes it takes you a long time to realize it too. Other times it's
right in your face.

